# Rod Building Power Wrapper/Dryer for sale, good used condition



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I’ve installed the upgrade, so I need this out of my shop. American Tackle power rodk wrapper/dryer in good used condition. Includes two 4 foot aluminum base plates, working wrapping and drying motors, rod chuck, three fully adjustable rod holders and a double thread carriage with hardware. Disassembled, cleaned and ready for transport. $100 picked up in Gulf Breeze, FL. Text 850-516-2409.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

More pictures on my Facebook page, Pompano Joe’s Reel Works


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s a deal


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

And it’s gone! Thanks PFF!


----------

